# Authorized Tigi products



## astronaut (Feb 11, 2008)

So I just got into Tigi products and I've been hearing stuff like Tigi is only supposed to be sold at Salons. If otherwise, they are not authentic or something like that. In the back of the bottles, it says SOLD ONLY IN PROFESSIONAL SALONS. So the stuff that's sold at Rite Aid, Walgreens, Target is not real? How does that work? How did they get the products in the first place then? As an average consumer who doesn't know much, I would have expected large chains like Target or Rite Aid to sell authentic product and there would be no shaddyness or questions behind any of the products they sell. On drugstore.com, they say:

Buy TIGI Bed Head Manipulator Online at drugstore.com
Additional Product Information from drugstore.com, inc.:
drugstore.com, inc. is not associated or affiliated with Tigi Linea, Inc and is not a licensed retailer of Tigi Linea, Inc. Tigi Linea, Inc guarantees this product only when sold through authorized retailers, and cannot guarantee the authenticity of any product sold by an unauthorized retailer. drugstore.com, inc. cannot guarantee that this product is covered by any manufacturer's warranties or eligible for any manufacturer's rebate. If the UPC codes or other tracing codes are missing from any product container of a Tigi Linea, Inc product, please retain your purchase receipt to assist in the tracing of that product in the unlikely event it is defective.

Whoa! I buy Tigi from Ulta. Is it an authorized retailer? This stuff is freaking me out and can someone please shed some light about this please?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I know I tend to post a lot of beauty brains articles, but I find that they're so helpful! esp this one which answers your q i hope
The Beauty Brains » Blog Archive » Are salon products in regular stores the same as those in salons


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2008)

I work in a salon. There are certain "salons" that seem kind of odd, no? Look at Ulta...you go in, you can buy almost anything--makeup, hair care, skin care, etc. And they have like 2 rinky-dink salon chairs in the back. These places are called phantom salons. They are basically retailers/beauty supplies that only have a "salon" so that they can get professional products to sell. Professional lines (Redken, Paul Mitchel, Tigi, etc) will not sell to anyone but the professionals. So Ulta decides to put a "salon" in the building so that they can get all the prof. products.

That being said, I'm sure your products are fine if you got them at Ulta. Because they are the real deal, however wrong it is of ulta to do that...the products are authentic.

I just wouldn't advise buying professional hair care from anywhere else except for Ulta/Image Beauty or a salon. A freaking drugstore or grocery store should _not _be selling Redken and Paul Mitchell. LoL seriously...think about it. They may be real, i can't tell you how they get their hands on these, or if they are real or not. But I just wouldn't do it. Just google "phantom salons" and you should find some information.

Its like buying a MAC 187 brush on ebay....it may be a lot cheaper, but its going to suck when you get it and realize its fake. Just my two cents.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 11, 2008)

The thing is, the prices aren't any cheaper at Target or drugstore.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't buy from a drugstore so I don't know...

I just don't get how a drugstore/grocery store can sell a product that says GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC ONLY WHEN PURCHASED FROM A PROFESSIONAL lol. its just weird


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2008)

having bought salon products from Target, Walgreens, Walmart, as well as from salons, in my experience they were the same . Like astronaut said, there isn't a big price difference either so it's not like it's more convenient to get them from a non-salon If anything, I find I get better deals from salons because they often have 2 huge bottles for $25 or something. 

I think what really matters is where you buy them from. Ulta, target, wherever is most likely the genuine product. It's when you see Biolage at the flea market or dollar tree that I'd be concerned, lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't buy from a drugstore so I don't know...

I just don't get how a drugstore/grocery store can sell a product that says GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC ONLY WHEN PURCHASED FROM A PROFESSIONAL lol. its just weird_

 
from the BB article:
 Quote:

  The way diversion works is this. Paul Mitchell hires a company to manufacture their products. Then Paul Mitchell sales people get and fill orders from distributors. Distributors are legitimate businesses that sell directly to independent salons. The distributors can order as much as they want, then sell it to the salons who can then sell it to you.

Some of these distributors work directly with stores like Kroger, Albertsons, etc. So when these stores put in an order (a really big order compared to a salon) the distributors just order more product from Paul Mitchell to fill the Kroger order.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 12, 2008)

Its actually not really legal for drugstores to sell professional products.. but.. they still do. its still authentic. its still the same price but the "Guarantee" will not stand up if bought in a drugstore etc.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Its actually not really legal for drugstores to sell professional products.. but.. they still do. its still authentic. its still the same price but the "Guarantee" will not stand up if bought in a drugstore etc._

 
Which law states that it is illegal?

It really makes sense in the BB article that if it were really a problem or illegal, then companies like Tigi would do something about it already. Think about it, Target is a huge company. They are able to fork up a lot of money if they lost a case against them!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 12, 2008)

From what I hear, the stores that sell salon products get them like on the black market, or say if its a damaged box of goods, they get it from retailers that sell them marked down. So, grocery and drug stores buy them at a cheaper price, and sell them. Selling retail in a drug or grocery store, IMO is ethically wrong, lol, that is how salon owners and hairstylists are supposed to be making their money, by using these products and selling them to the customers who come in and want better products for their hair. When grocery stores sell them, they are taking away business from salons who are authorized to sell this product. Thats why we have warehouses and supply stores that licensed cosmetologists are allowed to buy from and not the everyday consumer. You can buy the product from your grocery/drug store, but me personally I wouldnt.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 12, 2008)

Its really difficult for me to explain. But I dont know which states its illegal in. you can , and I have reported places. but .. nothing ever happens.


----------

